# how do I cook calrose rice?



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Does anyone know the water/ rice ratio for cooking calrose rice? I have tried the "knuckle" method and it did not come out. I've tried looking online and can't find anything. I have a huge sack of this stuff.

help!!!!!!

TIA!


----------



## anotherKatrina (Dec 24, 2002)

I think it's 1(rice):1.5(water)


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Isn't "Calrose" just the brand name? I think they have several different kinds of rice as well. I think they're mostly short grain rice and would be sticky when cooked and need a little less water. 1:1.5 is a good ratio. I use 1:2 for long grain rice.


----------

